# Trouble inserting images into protected Excel worksheets



## Metalsidac (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi - I've set up a Excel workbook containing sheets with unlocked cells for users to insert images (.jpg preferably) into. However, the option for inserting (or pasting) an image is denied as the sheet is protected. Please can anyone suggest a way to achieve this without removing the sheet protection?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

When you protect the sheet, you have options that allow all users of this worksheet to 
When you scroll down that list you should eventually come to and option that says "Edit Objects". Put a tick by that and then protect the sheet.

You can in actual fact protect all the cells and with that option switched on, you can insert and size photo's or objects and drag them around the spreadsheet.


----------



## Metalsidac (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Villan,

When protecting the worksheet in my Excel 2000 version there are 3 tickboxes available - 'Contents', 'Objects' and 'Scenarios'. All were originally ticked, which protected all locked contents and pre-inserted images. I have now re-protected the sheet with 'Objects' unticked. All this seems to do is allow the pre-inserted images to be edited, I still can't insert new images. Even if I insert a jpg as an object just a white box with the file name appears. Am I missing something?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah, I see. I am not able to answer that about 2000 anymore. I am using 2007 and that allows it fine.

I guess somebody will come along and help you who is using 2000.

Good luck


----------



## Metalsidac (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks again - got 2007 at home but have to use 2000 at work. Very frustrating!


----------

